# tried this raved about polish



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

heard so many good things about dodo juice wax , thought i would give it a try , and i must say i am impressed


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wish I could get mine looking like this!! :mrgreen:

Good job fella 8)


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Which one did you go for? I have the purple haze in the garage now and have always liked the results.


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

got the blue velvet , bit expensive compared to what i am used to but finish is good will see how it weathers up :wink:


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking 8) Did you machine polish?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Do you have to machine polish these carnuba waxes that come in the hair wax type pots? I fancy a go with one but only have my hands to apply it!


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Do you have to machine polish these carnuba waxes that come in the hair wax type pots? I fancy a go with one but only have my hands to apply it!


Yeah the wax can only be applied by hand, as far as im aware. Some of those little applicator pads work a treat. 8)


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

sirmattylad said:


> Looking 8) Did you machine polish?


thanks

yes i machined polished it last week but only waxed it by hand this time :wink:


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Do you have to machine polish these carnuba waxes that come in the hair wax type pots? I fancy a go with one but only have my hands to apply it!


yes they are applied by hand , but its all in the preperation of your paint in my opinion , if you dont have a machine polisher then i would personally clay bar all the car then i would prep it with something like dodo lime prime , or i used smartwax polish, then apply your wax ,you will be amazed what just claying does as a preperation to the paint :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I use clay and the change is amazing and well worth the effort. At present I'm finishing with Autoglym SRP and EGP then if I can be bothered a couple of coats of Megs spray wax. It's not great stuff though and produces a white residue after the rain!

I'll leave the post alone now before this becomes a case of hijacking. :wink:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Finally got round to waxing mine this year, used the Diamond White and got my mettalic flake effect back. Superb. 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Another vote for the Dodo wax, I use the supernatural, expensive but was recommended by a detailer.
I also use the Dodo QD too, very happy with the results from these products


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

sirmattylad said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to machine polish these carnuba waxes that come in the hair wax type pots? I fancy a go with one but only have my hands to apply it!
> ...


You can scoop it out onto a Finishing Pad and apply by machine, however using a Foam applicator to apply and then buff with a plush MF is the best method IMO.


----------

